# '86 QSW Coil Specs



## engineered4power (Sep 15, 2009)

This might be a dumb question, but I think I either need an Ignition coil, or an Ignition Control Module. The engine doesn't always hit on all of the cylinders, and when I put the timing light on it, sometimes the #1 doesn't fire (no light on timing light). I tried testing my coil, and got 1.3 Ohm across the primary coil and 3000 Ohm across the secondary coil. My Audi 4000 Manual says 1.7-2.1 and 7000-12000 for contact breaker ignition, or 0.52-0.76 and 2400-3500 for Transistorized ignition. Has anyone actually checked their coil that is working correctly. Mine is a Bosch carrying VW 1 220 522 016 as it's number. If it is bad, I can't find one that has the same number. Should I replace it with Bosch 00061? Any help is appreciated.


_Modified by engineered4power at 3:21 PM 2-7-2010_


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: '86 QSW Coil Specs (engineered4power)*

Ha ha, I clicked on this thinking it was going to be a thread on the springs....


----------

